# 2011 Outback 301Bq



## Pierpressure

I have a 10th anniversary 301BQ for sale. This coach has the white fiberglass nose so there is no fading and it has been kept covered in carport since new.

Here is the link to my CL ad.

Located in Richmond, VA

https://richmond.craigslist.org/rvs/6017351111.html

Feel free to call or text me with questions at 804 615 7380


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Good luck with the sale. We had a a 2010 301BQ, loved it.


----------

